# Oaks PA reptile show Saturday April 20th



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

I will be vending this show this Saturday april 20th. I will have an assortment of frogs, pre-made vivs and a large assortment of malaysian driftwood. This wood is the best to use for vivs it doesnt mold. I also mite have cork tubes and cork flats. Show goes from 9am - 430pm. Address for the show is
Greater Philadelphia expo center
100 station avenue
Oaks, PA 19456
Frogs available:
12 azureus 2 months ootw
6 Patricia 2 months ootw
5 highland bronze auratus 4 months ootw
5 green/bronze auratus 2 months ootw
3 western bakhuis 4 months ootw
4 bakhuis 4 months ootw
7 reduced pattern yellow backs 3-4 months ootw
4 Regina 3-4 months ootw 
6 byh 2 months ootw
4 veraderos 2 months ootw 
4 tarapotos 4 month ootw 
1.1 sexed pair vanzolini (lots of calling but no eggs yet)

Any questions please PM me or you can contact me at 443-310-2374.
Thanks, James


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm also looking to buy adult pairs or froglets if anyone has any for sale


----------



## speirspsu612 (Mar 24, 2013)

I'll be looking for a 15 gallon long. I previously bought two off of you at the last Hamburg show. We'll meet up and chat. I'll be at the Luxurious Leopards table.

Joshua


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

I will have 3 10 gallons 2 15 gallon verts and one 20gallon high. Which the 20 high is the same as the 15 just 4 inches taller


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

Is anyone coming to this show or waiting for hamburg?


----------

